# IDEA to UBER to use one more component in rating formula



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

UBER app is linked to Google map GPS right, so google map tells you approximate time to destination. if we drive passenger to destination in less than google map time then UBER should give as extra star rating for it no matter how pax rates us. Pretty easy to program for UBER

What do you think?


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

So you basically want to be awarded for speeding and running red lights? 
Hmmmm does not sound like a great idea to me.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Nik said:


> UBER app is linked to Google map GPS right, so google map tells you approximate time to destination. if we drive passenger to destination in less than google map time then UBER should give as extra star rating for it no matter how pax rates us. Pretty easy to program for UBER
> 
> What do you think?


Always within the legal speed limit. Agree


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Nik said:


> UBER app is linked to Google map GPS right, so google map tells you approximate time to destination. if we drive passenger to destination in less than google map time then UBER should give as extra star rating for it no matter how pax rates us. Pretty easy to program for UBER
> 
> What do you think?


POST # 1 /@Nik : Benevolent Bison re-
minds the Nikster
that Crowne Prince Travis DOESN'T
TAKE SUGGESTIONS from Almost
Anyone! Didn't you read Orwell's
"1984" in High School? T.K. is "Big
Brother" and the ITDrones are the
"Thought Police": they can turn on
Your Phone's Mike anytime "for
Safety Sake" then suck all your Per-
sonal Data out, just because....YOU
gave #[F]Uber Permission when you
Downloaded the App! Hello?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nik said:


> UBER app is linked to Google map GPS right, so google map tells you approximate time to destination. if we drive passenger to destination in less than google map time then UBER should give as extra star rating for it no matter how pax rates us. Pretty easy to program for UBER
> 
> What do you think?


I think dominos got sued for that is what I think


----------

